# Help I'm New



## stevieuk1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can anyone help me settle here, I have been here three weeks working and living in latia near nicosia, its a bit lonely to be honest and sometimes i work long hours, but when i have time off, i don't know where to go or what to do, I love meeting new people, and wondered if anyone can let me know some places to go and meet ex pats, as for some reason the people in nicosia are so wrapped up in their own worlds i feel like the invisible man unless i spend money in a hostess bar, I'm 50, divorced, young at heart, no this is not a dating site lol, but what and where do you all go, or are you all on the coast, let me know would love to have a beer with some of you....steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

stevieuk1 said:


> Can anyone help me settle here, I have been here three weeks working and living in latia near nicosia, its a bit lonely to be honest and sometimes i work long hours, but when i have time off, i don't know where to go or what to do, I love meeting new people, and wondered if anyone can let me know some places to go and meet ex pats, as for some reason the people in nicosia are so wrapped up in their own worlds i feel like the invisible man unless i spend money in a hostess bar, I'm 50, divorced, young at heart, no this is not a dating site lol, but what and where do you all go, or are you all on the coast, let me know would love to have a beer with some of you....steve


Hi Steve welcome to the forum.
Just hang in here for a while and I am sure someone who lives in the Nicosia will answer you.
Sorry I cant help as I live in the paphos area.


----------



## stevieuk1 (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks veronica, I'm hanging on in here lol


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

stevieuk1 said:


> Can anyone help me settle here, I have been here three weeks working and living in latia near nicosia, its a bit lonely to be honest and sometimes i work long hours, but when i have time off, i don't know where to go or what to do, I love meeting new people, and wondered if anyone can let me know some places to go and meet ex pats, as for some reason the people in nicosia are so wrapped up in their own worlds i feel like the invisible man unless i spend money in a hostess bar, I'm 50, divorced, young at heart, no this is not a dating site lol, but what and where do you all go, or are you all on the coast, let me know would love to have a beer with some of you....steve


Hi, you should take a drive into into coral bay, paphos, along the small strip there are bars and i know there are many expats drinking there day and evening and are fab people to meet too! go for it, j...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jodie clarke said:


> Hi, you should take a drive into into coral bay, paphos, along the small strip there are bars and i know there are many expats drinking there day and evening and are fab people to meet too! go for it, j...



jodie Coral bay is a very long drive from Nicosia to go for a night out. I am sure Steve would want to have drink or two and driving back to Nicosia would be dangerous after a night out.
Its about 2 hours drive from Nicosia to Coral Bay


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> jodie Coral bay is a very long drive from Nicosia to go for a night out. I am sure Steve would want to have drink or two and driving back to Nicosia would be dangerous after a night out.
> Its about 2 hours drive from Nicosia to Coral Bay


Sorry did he not say on his day off?! we seem to be persuming he wants to go out for the night. it all depends if steve enjoys driving or not, its too pretty to stay in one place is it not? lifes too short, not to travel!!! j...


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> jodie Coral bay is a very long drive from Nicosia to go for a night out. I am sure Steve would want to have drink or two and driving back to Nicosia would be dangerous after a night out.
> Its about 2 hours drive from Nicosia to Coral Bay


Hi again, also steve has mentioned the folk in lefcosia are wrapped in their own lifes, the impression i had was he wants to venture somewhere else, and having lived in coral bay, i know the expat vommunity there is huge, and is next door to peyia which EVERYONE knows is a well known place for expats to reside, STEVE, dont drink and drive! j...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Steve and welcome to Nicosia. I have a similar impression of Nicosians as you I'm afraid. I hate to say this because I am not a church goer, but I remember a long time ago from another move someone told me the best place to meet people was the church. She had not told me what time church started but the time it finished and the coffee time started. I know there is an Anglican Church in the center of Nicosia St. Paul's. A long time ago there was the British Council which had a library, now they only exist as a place to get info on UK universities.

Another thing I was told when we moved to Nicosia was that we're the ones who are new and have to make the effort. I was told for every 5 times I called or invited someone to expect an invite or a call back; of course this makes things very time consuming and hard- at least compared to NYC where you meet people at the grocery store, know all the other tenants of your building. So I would say try and invite some of your coworkers out for a drink, they probably don't even realize that you are by yourself. Ask them what they are doing for the weekend- it might land you an invitation.

Also on another topic Kimonas said there are lots of places in Nicosia to meet expats, so look into that.

For us, we have two young kids so it's very hard to get out.


----------

